# Dilation of a stoma



## eleflore (Jul 2, 2013)

I need help. I am trying to code a dilation of a stoma. The report reads, "Attention was turned to the patients's colostomy stoma.  This was gradually dilated to 8 mm using Hega dilators." Is there such a code?


----------



## sferguson (Jul 15, 2013)

*stoma*

No it is part of the procedure.


----------

